# CVA pistol test.



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

About a year ago, I bought a CVA Colonial Pistol kit at a gunshow. [percussion cap - manufactured in Spain]
I remember asking for one from the JC Penny Christmas catalog many many years ago.
I had to settle for a train set instead. I was happier with the trains at the time.

anyway...

I finally finished it. Well sort of. I had the pistol assembled and it worked, unfortunately I did not have a drill press earlier and in my rush with a Dewalt the barrel retaining pin did not place correctly. 
So... the barrel is canted upward a bit.

Nevertheless, I later found a drill press and finally mounted the front sight [I did NOT want the mounting hole to go through the barrel].

I stained the wood and finished the rear sight and after a while, got it sighted in. 
40 grains of -I think its 2f- and the .45 cal ball was bulls-eying.

Anyone else do black powder? What are your recommendations for powder - Hodgdon Triple 7 ffg is what I believe I have.
Is there a best #grains or do I have to try, try again?

Yea, I have to find a way to get a picture posted. It looks very similar to this: Picture bright brass trigger guard + front sight, and shiny silver barrel.

http://s7.photobucket.com/user/rebel727/media/IMG_0043.jpg.html


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

duplicate post
How to delete???


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I wanted one for Christmas and didn't even get the train.

I don't know about black powder but posting a picture from a pc/lap top should be easy.

Cell phones is another matter, but should work the same.
#rd icon from right is *Insert Picture*.
Then *Select Files*
You navigate to picture(s) and *Upload*.
my sample.
View attachment 4802


----------

